# A "TYPICAL" 2016 Mule Deer Story



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Drawing a Limited Entry tag in the state of Utah, is becoming a bit of a joke. But there is always a chance! After a few days of Utahs CC hits hitting the online forums I figured, I didn't draw anything but one last check, and I had a Utah Bucks Permit charge.

I wasn't even excited Ok maybe a little bit, but I was more overwhelmed with the amount of work, scouting, and on top of that I was in shock! With a busy summer, and an even busier early fall, my October Rifle hunt was here before I knew it. I learned the unit via Google Earth/maps, but Ridgetop/MScott were able to get me in contact of some locals that were very knowledgeable about the unit, I was set!

I got down to the unit for the very first time Tuesday afternoon on October 18th. I spent the next few days scouring the unit, learning roads and seeing country. I was able to see one buck that I would shoot, but I only had a 30 second look at him. And my favorite a quick cell phone picture of him walking away to send to my dad. 


My friend arrived Thursday night, and we met up with my dad Friday night before the hunt.

Over the next few days/Weeks, and hopefully not Months I will finish this story. Hope you all don't fall asleep.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking forward to the story.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What area?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Also very excited to hear, "the rest of the story."


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice photo. That's a big one. He must be several years old. Which means he has eluded many hunters for many years. Now that he knows you are coming for him, he will try to elude you too. Whether he does or not will determine whether he adds another antler point next year or not. Who could possibly fall asleep through a story like this ?!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's some pictures, of the days before the hunt. The first picture is of the first buck I saw on the unit, I was impressed with his forks. :mrgreen:

I knew I had to be mobile on this hunt, but I wanted to focus on a specific area, after I gave myself a tour of the few target areas. I went back to focus on the area I saw the big buck. I spent the day and a half before the hunt, in that general area. 





And the search Continues....


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice photography.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

So on a perfect broadside shot like in the 4th photo from the end, would you take a neck shot or a chest shot?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The magical sands below the Whites...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotta LOVE Deer springs, Nephi Pasture area........

Saw the first buck we ever guessed at 40" strait above were your
setting in the sand 26 years ago.
At the time , a guy from Nevada owned the small ranch in the lower part of Deer springs,
he harvested that buck, he was a 42" typical, one of the best bucks I've ever seen:!:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Karl said:


> So on a perfect broadside shot like in the 4th photo from the end, would you take a neck shot or a chest shot?


 Karl, 
I'd be happy to answer that question on a thread of its own.
Great question to ask but don't hijack someone else's story.
Not cool!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Karl said:


> So on a perfect broadside shot like in the 4th photo from the end, would you take a neck shot or a chest shot?


Not big enough.....

That buck walks on the Paunsy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> So on a perfect broadside shot like in the 4th photo from the end, would you take a neck shot or a chest shot?


I would take the neck shot.

Thanks for asking.

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

ridgetop said:


> Karl,
> I'd be happy to answer that question on a thread of its own.
> Great question to ask but don't hijack someone else's story.
> Not cool!


When I saw the photo I immediately thought "neck shot".

Not therefore jacking the thread.

If the O/P took the shot I would like to know what he decided.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Gotta LOVE Deer springs, Nephi Pasture area........
> 
> Saw the first buck we ever guessed at 40" strait above were your
> setting in the sand 26 years ago.
> ...


Isn't this about where the other poster today said the 'yote's are killing all the deer? It is south of Richfield and east of Cedar City?

Question.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> It is south of Richfield and east of Cedar City?
> 
> Question.


man, that's a lot of country!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

PBH said:


> man, that's a lot of country!


Ok thanks.

I guess he was mostly complaining about his own particular unit.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> I guess he was mostly complaining


Fixed it for you. ^^


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Come on Kade, get on with it already!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

OPENING DAY! 
Anticipation was high, we were waiting to go into an area until it was close to light I had my friend and dad on a vantage point. When an outfitter pulled in. They came to chat with me and said no need to make it a race into this area in the dark and said nobody wins, and I agreed. But in other words they said, we're going in before you. So have a nice day and good luck. I was ok with it, it's the nature of the beast.

I back tracked into a less travelled area, and saw a couple smaller bucks, 8:30AM I finally got set up to glass a huge area. I spotted a good buck coming up out of a ravine 1000 yards away, and he started to feed on a small bush, in a small opening in the cedars. He just wasn't big enough. My Dad and friend spotted a couple really nice bucks but the hunting pressure had them running.

EVENING OPENING DAY
Me and my dad hiked up to an area over looking where the really nice bucks ran to that morning. We glassed and ended up seeing a couple decent little bucks off the side of the road, but were looking forward to day two.


Beautiful Evening spent hunting bucks with my dad underneath a Southern Utah Sky


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Day two same plan, same story. I was in an area, that I could move somewhere else quickly if need be, I had a couple nice bucks run right towards me as the guides razor cruised the roads glassing the bucks feeding in the area. I figured this area was blown out with too much hunting pressure so I headed for the area I saw the nice four point the day before.

As I over looked the big canyon, my dad and friend were on there way over to my location. I glassed for 15 minutes with my binoculars, to no avail, and wanted to check some areas farther off with my spotting scope before the sun became to much of a burden. As I pulled it out I thought, I'm gonna look for that bush the buck was feeding on the day before. I turned my spotting scope right to it, and to my amazement a buck!! My first thought was, that's a 200" TYPICAL!! Quick judgement, excited judgement, but I knew this buck was something I needed a closer look at.
I let my dad and friend know I was moving in to get a closer look at a buck and to hurry up!!!

I was able to get to 500 Yards and was able to get some quick video, of him as I started to size him up. Forks were good, mass looked good, and he had something I really like, nice eye guards.

STAY TUNED the sands turn Red.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

People don't need to know about where you spilled red Kool-Aid in the sand. 
I hope the red peters out quickly and that a bearded dog has to be brought in for tracking. Looks like a lot of Kool-Aid, though.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

.......


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Winglish, palease don"t judge my wrighting ability. i'll blame u fer any mispeLl3D wards, you teached me.

I'm going to Overload this post with pictures now.

I kept on the stalk, moving quickly as the buck was still out of side feeding behind some trees, 450, 425, 400, 387. I Looked up and saw the buck out in the open staring right at me. It was now or never. I Took off my pack, and used it as a rest. I settled and squeezed, hitting the buck, I took two more shots, and the buck was down.

The buck was right above the thick cedars in the middle of the picture right in front/left of the vertical thin log, if you can see it.


As he lays


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on a hard-earned trophy mule deer.

It's a beauty!

.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Awesome buck! Your the man.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice....

Good looking Paunsy buck right there!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats again. Very good looking buck.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

Oooooohhhhhh buddy!!!! I love that buck! I really like that character on the brow tine! Nice work and nicely written story!


----------



## Elkfinder (Nov 6, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great trophy!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations. That is a BEAUTIFUL buck indeed! I'll add that I also really like a good brow tine on a buck. I've yet to get one with really impressive brow tines. Yours definitely has a wow factor!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations young man, a beautiful buck.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome buck, love it!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great buck!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow :shock:, nice buck! Congrats on getting it done.


----------

